

Evolvr.io – IMDb for Products and Companies - snake_case
https://www.evolvr.io/

======
zinssmeister
Very cool I just added [https://ivyleads.co](https://ivyleads.co) and now
browsing around. It has some rough spot on the UI but not bad. Where are you
looking to take this?

~~~
snake_case
I'm not the creator unfortunately.. I just thought it was pretty awesome!

~~~
zinssmeister
got it. They have a pretty good roster products already.

